# Guten Abend



## redapfel (22 Jan. 2009)

Bin zufällig auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden.
Habe schon mal etwas gestöbert und finde das man interessante Themen hier findet.Bin vielleicht nicht sehr oft on,stehe nämlich mit meinem PC auf Kriegsfuss,der will einfach nicht so wie ich.:damnpc:Ist allerdings auch nicht der neuste.
Das wars erstmal,bis bald:mussweg:


----------



## saviola (22 Jan. 2009)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass im Forum.


----------



## Buterfly (22 Jan. 2009)

Na dann herzlich Willkommen radapfel,

interessante Themen gibt's hier ne Menge.

Dann noch viel Spaß beim Stöbern.


----------



## General (22 Jan. 2009)

redapfel und viel Spaß auf dem Celebboard


----------



## maierchen (23 Jan. 2009)

Auch von mir herzlich wilkommen hier und viel Spaß!


----------



## Tokko (24 Jan. 2009)

redapfel.

Ich hoffe du wirst bei uns fündig.

Viel Spaß beim stöbern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

